# Do you turn your horses out in the snow?



## Daisy1905 (10 October 2010)

The new yard I am planning on moviing to does not turn out when it has snowed and I am not happy about it


----------



## blitznbobs (10 October 2010)

i don't - increased risk of injury and laminitis in the cobs but each to there own ...

Blitz


----------



## Montyforever (10 October 2010)

For about half hour while i muck out, do hays/waters ect. Normally theyre standing by the gate wanting to come in by then anyway


----------



## TelH (10 October 2010)

My ponies are at home, if it snows a lot they go on restricted turnout, maybe 2-3 hours a day depending how bad it is, and they have hay in the field, but I do like them to go out every day


----------



## Honey08 (10 October 2010)

Yes.  They absolutely love it, and I love the fact that the mud is covered up!  We put piles of hay out for them too (always one more than the no of horses!).  

Why does snow effect laminitus?  I've never heard of that.  Frosts yes, but not snow surely? The grass is all covered up, and its soft and cool on the feet.  Our lami pony did fine in the snow last year, and it was around for ages..


----------



## Shysmum (10 October 2010)

Yes - in at night, out in the day. Shy loves the snow tbh, and he's certainly had plenty of practice now


----------



## badgerdog (10 October 2010)

I wouldn't be happy about it either.  I think there's more risk of injury if they aren't turned out for days on end because of the snow and when they do get out they go ballistic.
Mine are out 24/7 anyway so it isn't an issue.


----------



## PC Steele (10 October 2010)

badgerdog said:



			I wouldn't be happy about it either.  I think there's more risk of injury if they aren't turned out for days on end because of the snow and when they do get out they go ballistic.
Mine are out 24/7 anyway so it isn't an issue.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree Badgerdog you will have an increased risk of injury turning out a horse that has been kept in for a few days!!! Not to mention the risk to the handlers!!! The Laminitis quote is a new one for me never heard that before!!! Put some hay in the field and let them get on with it. They love rolling in it anyway obviously it is different for each horse but I wouldnt be happy either


----------



## KarynK (10 October 2010)

Mine live out so yes and we had about a foot last winter, they are fed add lib big bale haylage so at least I did not have to panic about getting to them as the top lane had 3ft drifts!!!  The youngsters were playing in it and with it and no slipping at all on the grass!

My Canadian mare did her quarantine out with just wind breaks in minus 40 and lower temps and came over looking very well!

I think some yards were worried about horses slipping on concrete and tarmac surfaces and some laid down mucky straw to help this.

Must admit am curious as to why Laminitis would be a problem?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (10 October 2010)

We certainly do!  One of my nicest memories of my WelshDxTB and the Section A pony, both of whom are sadly long departed, is of them chasing each other over a jump which had been left out, when we turned them out into the schooling paddock, as it was the only flat area available one year in deep snow.
I'm another who thinks that there is greater risk of injury if they are left in for days on end because of the snow.  We had snow on the ground for 10 weeks last year, surely no-one would expect them to stay in all that time.


----------



## maggiesmum (10 October 2010)

Yep, they go out come rain, shine, hell or high water.... They went out everyday last winter when lots of others were kept in because of the weather, the trouble with keeping them in is when the snow still hasn't receded after 6 weeks (like last winter) they're going out of their minds and putting them out is then fraught with danger! So no I wouldn't be happy at all with that.


----------



## katherine1975 (10 October 2010)

When it snowed here, I turned them out and left them out as it was far too dangerous to lead them in and out on an icy drive. Just fed them lots of haylage and made sure they had water. Think it is safer and nicer for the horses to be out. Don't think they would have coped being in 24/7 for a long period of time.


----------



## Alphekka (10 October 2010)

Unless the snow is really horrendous she's out. Then again Allie's out pretty much 24/7, keeping her in takes truly dire weather.


----------



## blitznbobs (10 October 2010)

lami can be caused by concussion also it is actually caused by decrease in blood flow to the lamina. This can be made worse by cold weather -- My vet advised against it in the lami prone welshes. also frozen grass apparentl,y condtains something called fructans which again can increase the chances of lami. Having had 3 horses over the years with lami I'm not inclined to risk it.

Blitz


----------



## Holly831 (10 October 2010)

Does this answer your question?? 







My horses love it!!


----------



## Alphekka (10 October 2010)

Holly831 said:



			My horses love it!!
		
Click to expand...

I *love* that photo!


----------



## Shysmum (10 October 2010)

Having a game of carrot chasing


----------



## Honey08 (10 October 2010)

blitznbobs said:



			lami can be caused by concussion also it is actually caused by decrease in blood flow to the lamina. This can be made worse by cold weather -- My vet advised against it in the lami prone welshes. also frozen grass apparentl,y condtains something called fructans which again can increase the chances of lami. Having had 3 horses over the years with lami I'm not inclined to risk it.

Blitz
		
Click to expand...


Fructans are in frozen grass, thats true, which is why you have to keep them off frosty fields, but with a covering of snow on top, and hay to eat, its a different story.  Same for concussion - I can understand that on frosty ground, but not soft snow.  

My own vet, and my non-practicing vet friend both said it would be fine for out sec A with lami...

Anyway, each to their own.x


----------



## OneInAMillion (10 October 2010)

Those without shoes spend the whole day out. 2 natives dig holes in the snow to get the grass and the tb mare has plenty of hay in field shelter. Horses with shoes get restricted grazing


----------



## Shysmum (10 October 2010)

sometimes you have to stop worrying and just let them have fun - like kids let loose in a sweetie shop


----------



## Twinkle Twinkle (10 October 2010)

My girl is out 24/7 so yes she will be out in the snow,she does have a choice to go in the stable with a nice warm bed and haylage.


----------



## Mrs B (10 October 2010)

Yes, we turn out. We couldn't get them up the farm track last year, so had them out on the lower fields everyday. Just a few precautions: all get turned out at the same time and head collars off together - so no one gets tanked with by an excited gg chasing after their mates or dragged down the yard because someone else is already out and having a ball!

I love to see them play and TBO it makes them a hell of a lot safer to get back on once the snow finally goes....


----------



## Enfys (10 October 2010)

No, I just don't bring them in

Everything is out and lives out, we have frozen ground/snow on the ground for 4 or 5 months, no grass whatsoever, if I had to keep horses in, mine or my Boarders, then I'd give up and move to the city.


----------



## hannahmurphy (10 October 2010)

Yeah mine goes out for an hour or so, goes mental, races up and down, rolls for ages, paws at it etc! Then when he's had enough he comes back in!

When we had that first lot the other year I couldnt even get him to the field! As soon as he touched the pristine snow en route to the field he took off and flew up and down past me about 3 times before I could catch him! Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Balibee (10 October 2010)

My Beastie goes out in all weather! Woudln't ahve it any other way BUT only because he can cope, others may not so again it all comes down to personal preference.  He loves it!  as you can see 







He had just got up from a roll and decided to have a kick about!


----------



## Alphekka (10 October 2010)

Loving the snow pictures!


----------



## nativetyponies (10 October 2010)

mine live out in the snow..and the rain, and the sun, and the wind, and the fog....


----------



## somethingorother (10 October 2010)

Of course, they're horses. As long as we can get them out over a frozen yard. Last year in the end all 5 arabs just lived out in a foot or more of snow, because it was safer than bringing them in and out over the yard. They all thrived, their legs looked great- no mud fever, and they were all actually rather fat by the end of it from having haylage all the time. When they were just out for a few hours then they hooned around, but not when they were out in it all the time. It's nice to see them playing. The fell over once or twice but it's a soft landing. I'm sure it will be the same this year and they will all still be in one piece by the end.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (10 October 2010)

As soon as I have hand dug a tunnel to their fields, yes of course! If I didnt, they would have been in for 3 MONTHS last year!

I always make sure they have hay/haylage tho as big chap tends to eat the snow and get tum ache, hes fine if theres haylage out.

Heres the snowy fun! (and this was one of the lower snow level days!)


----------



## Daisy2 (10 October 2010)

Holly831 said:



			Does this answer your question?? 







My horses love it!!
		
Click to expand...

Interested what breed are your horses - draught? I have a comtois, looks like them, sorry if they are fine TB's with winter coats


----------



## Lotty (10 October 2010)

blitznbobs said:



			lami can be caused by concussion also it is actually caused by decrease in blood flow to the lamina. This can be made worse by cold weather -- My vet advised against it in the lami prone welshes. also frozen grass apparentl,y condtains something called fructans which again can increase the chances of lami. Having had 3 horses over the years with lami I'm not inclined to risk it.

Blitz
		
Click to expand...

My mare has always gone out in the snow. However, this year she had an attack of laminitis an both my vet and farrier have said this to me.


----------



## Daisy2 (10 October 2010)

OneInAMillion said:



			Those without shoes spend the whole day out. 2 natives dig holes in the snow to get the grass and the tb mare has plenty of hay in field shelter. Horses with shoes get restricted grazing
		
Click to expand...

Why?.. my mare is shod  and was out 24/7 in the snow  with no ill effect , my bare foot boy will be shod this week (vets advise) is there something I should be aware of?


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (10 October 2010)

yes, plenty of rugs, plenty of hay and out they go, for half a day at least.

if its actually sleeting, or a combo of snowing and driving wind that makes your face hurt, they stay in though.

mine are barefoot but even when i had shod horses i turned out-yes the snow packs in, but its soon pops out again, so dont see the issue?


----------



## spike123 (10 October 2010)

yes Candyman lived out 24/7 last year in the snow


----------



## Holly831 (10 October 2010)

Daisy2 said:



			Interested what breed are your horses - draught? I have a comtois, looks like them, sorry if they are fine TB's with winter coats

Click to expand...

LOL, the bigger one (in front) was my gorgeous mare Holly, a 14.3 welsh sec D and the smaller one is her filly foal (Cassie) aged about 7 months in the photo (she is TB x but is lovely and chunky like her mum was) Sadly I lost Holly and her stillborn colt in March this year.

Have been taking photos in the sunshine today and Cassie alread has a fantastic wooly coat!!


----------



## Ali2 (10 October 2010)

I do.  But, as no-one else on the yard does he has a play in it then gets fed up being on his own and stands at the gate asking to come in so he's usually only out for about an hour.  If he was happy out I'd leave him out longer with hay.


----------



## Daisy1905 (10 October 2010)

Holly831 said:



			Does this answer your question?? 







My horses love it!!
		
Click to expand...

Great photo


----------



## PennyJ (10 October 2010)

Yes, mine go out every day whatever the weather.  In the snow, they had carrots to hunt down in the field, they were very pleased about that along with the ad lib haylage, no problems whatsoever.  They probably came in about an hour earlier than usual but there were no ill effects.  

Both are shod, we coated the inside of their hooves in Stockholm Tar, which helped a lot with stopping the stilt thingies from building up.  Now that is really messy stuff...


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (10 October 2010)

PennyJ, am loving both the pony and the 'garden chair' puissance fence in the background )))


----------



## Sanolly (10 October 2010)

I do, they are natives and they will live!


----------



## xRobyn (10 October 2010)

I keep him out yes 

Put hay out but  times out of 10 they're busy digging little holes to get to the grass and not at all bothered whether they have hay or not


----------



## rowy (10 October 2010)

They are in at night and usually go out for half a day ish just cos i HATE leaving them in. plus i have a 3 year old and 2 year old and would climb up the walls if left in. The tb legs go proper puffy if hse is in all the time and the 3 year old gets depressed. 
They get proper rugged up and boots on if its really bad and hay!

2bh last year we got snow which froze to ice and then got more snow on top which was the real bad stuff! That is what causes injuries so may be reluctant to put them out if its like that. 
pic:


----------



## FanyDuChamp (10 October 2010)

QR

I probably would but being a wuss Cappy refuses point blank to stay out in the cold ( anything under 60 degrees) and is quite able to bring his self in , he takes the gate off it hinges. Fany does like to go out, but I do worry about lami. 
FDC


----------



## sakura (10 October 2010)

yes  though he did have to stay in for one day last year and that was enough to send him totally stir crazy! 



















and ohhhh does he love it!!


----------



## caitlin95uk (10 October 2010)

yes! well with only 5 stables on our yard! most are 24/7 and when it does snow they all stay out as its too dangerous to bring them up and down the yard when its all icy 
cassey and layla 






dollyenjoying her hay 





excuse the likit on dolly's nose 
you know what they are like when they get those new mollases likits


----------



## pottamus (10 October 2010)

Yes he goes out in all weathers for the day come what may. He did fine for the weeks and weeks of snow we had last winter and it was good for his feet when he was recovered from laminitis. I fed him plenty of hay and he just gets on with it.


----------



## lisab (10 October 2010)

No.  Not on your nelly.  Last (never-ending) winter, I kept him in, kept him in, seen all the other horses go out without mishap for day after day after day.  I've been just the cleaning lady for what seems like forever - muck out and feed before work.  Muck out and feed after work.  No riding, no fun, just the cleaning lady.

Then I got fed up with it and had a stern word with myself "For God's sake, they're all out and they're fine.  Just turn him out."  Greased his feet.

And within seconds, he's got balls of ice in his feet and he's done the most hideous thing with his front leg (which I can only describe as a person going over on their ankle) and I am legging it through the snow to fetch him in before he breaks his legs.

So No.  No.  No.  No.


----------



## Perrie (10 October 2010)

Mine live at home & both (TB & WelshxTB) are out 24/7 no matter what the weather but they do have access to a shelter should they want to use it & are rugged up.
They both prefer to be out.

XxX


----------



## spotty_pony (10 October 2010)

Mine go out for a little bit just while I muck out, etc but I don't leave them out for long as there is nothing for them to eat and I don't want them to start running around.


----------



## Twizzel (10 October 2010)

Ours didn't go out in the snow this year as under the snow was sheet ice which made getting to the fields so dangerous.


----------



## NicoleS_007 (10 October 2010)

Nope, to much risk of injury and my horse wasnt fond of the white stuff lol but still wouldnt if i had another horse


----------



## minime (10 October 2010)

Mine have to go out at least half a day as the snow lasts for about 4 months here. Never had any problems yet. Riding is amazing in the snow, I have studs put on my mares shoes and off we go. She loves it and there is no better thrill than galloping up a hill in the snow.





By reneejewer at 2010-10-04





By reneejewer at 2010-09-17


----------



## minime (10 October 2010)

I put this photo on FB last year and my sister in law wrote"
 OMG ARE YOUR HORSES IN THERE?"  hahahaa luckily they weren't.





By reneejewer at 2010-09-17


----------



## somethingorother (10 October 2010)

Just to ask, those of you who don't turn out in the snow, do you also not turn out in the mud? What about when the ground is baked rock hard in summer? All of these could cause injuries. Then again your horse could get cast in the stable and break a leg... 

I just don't get it...


----------



## lisab (10 October 2010)

minime said:



			Mine have to go out at least half a day as the snow lasts for about 4 months here. Never had any problems yet. Riding is amazing in the snow, I have studs put on my mares shoes and off we go. She loves it and there is no better thrill than galloping up a hill in the snow.





By reneejewer at 2010-10-04





By reneejewer at 2010-09-17
		
Click to expand...

Oh shut up I am SO jealous 
And the little one is so cute.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (10 October 2010)

Mine will be out 24/7 this year. Last 2 winters were spent on livery yards where horses were kept in because of snow. Total nightmare trying to exercise my lot for 3 weeks of being locked in a stable. It was so dangerous, horses were jumping out of the menege when put in for an hour. They'd gallop across the icy carpark trying to get to the fields.Owners were at risk from handling frustrated horses and attempting to walk them in hand. Some were unrideable at this time. Not exactly what you pay livery for...unrideable, dangerous horses, who when eventually turned out again after the thaw, ran round like lunatics.


----------



## Toast (10 October 2010)

Of course, ours loved it..and yes they fell over but they seem fine for it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E28agyx0AKc

Skip to 1:00 exactly for the funny bit 

x


----------



## howengold (10 October 2010)

Mine go out as usual, even in deep snow, they have loads of hay out and as they are generally all pensioners they don't have a tendency to bomb about at the best of times, my shettie is probably the liveliest.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (10 October 2010)

somethingorother said:



			Just to ask, those of you who don't turn out in the snow, do you also not turn out in the mud? What about when the ground is baked rock hard in summer? All of these could cause injuries. Then again your horse could get cast in the stable and break a leg... 

I just don't get it...
		
Click to expand...

I just suit my turn out to my horse, for me one size does not fit all. He simply does not like being out in the cold or wet so he isn't. What I don't want to see is my horse bringing himself in after taking the gate off its hinges. 

He happily lives out all summer but around the end of August starts to ask to come in at night, then from Oct. likes to be stabled. 

 Fany stays out as long as possible and is happy like that.

So please don't judge people because they do not do what you do. As I said it really is all about suiting your horse not everyone should do the same.

I just don't get why people think it should be ...


----------



## Slave2Magic (10 October 2010)

I would love to be able to turn out in the snow after last winter but my mare gets really big stilts and ends up where she can't move. She is shod in front and has deep soles. I tried every product under the sun on them but nothing worked.


----------



## NicoleS_007 (10 October 2010)

somethingorother said:



			Just to ask, those of you who don't turn out in the snow, do you also not turn out in the mud? What about when the ground is baked rock hard in summer? All of these could cause injuries. Then again your horse could get cast in the stable and break a leg... 

I just don't get it...
		
Click to expand...

Well mine managed to break a leg just cantering in the field and the ground was just a tad damp so id say your asking for trouble in frozen, rutted, snowy ground?? But just my opinion


----------



## jokadoka (10 October 2010)

What does everybody do to stop snow "balling" in their horses feet? 
Mine is shod and I have tried to turn him out in the snow - with loads of hoof oil and also with stockholm tar - doesn't seem to make any difference. Doesn't matter if i turn him out for 30 minutes or 3 hours or the full day, he'll always come back in with huge "platforms" which does worry me! Suggestions?


----------



## monkeybum13 (10 October 2010)

Yes, with a nice pile of hay.
She loves the snow!


----------



## Amos (10 October 2010)

Just had to add this picture of my daughters pony in the snow. He just dug a hole and ate the grass - typical welshie


----------



## prosefullstop (10 October 2010)

enfys said:



			No, I just don't bring them in

Everything is out and lives out, we have frozen ground/snow on the ground for 4 or 5 months, no grass whatsoever, if I had to keep horses in, mine or my Boarders, then I'd give up and move to the city.






Click to expand...

Enfys, though the snow where I am is nowhere near as heavy as in Canada, do you have to be concerned about ice? There's snow on the ground from December-April/May in the NY area, and many people seem to move their horses to a barn with adjoining indoor arena, with extremely limited turnout during these months. I don't like the sound of that, but I'm just trying to learn what will/won't be feasible, as--if and when we buy a place for horses--I'd really like to do 24/7/365 turnout.


----------



## somethingorother (10 October 2010)

NicoleS_007 said:



			Well mine managed to break a leg just cantering in the field and the ground was just a tad damp so id say your asking for trouble in frozen, rutted, snowy ground?? But just my opinion
		
Click to expand...

That's my point. It's called an accident. But i would rather my horse have a good quality of life and die early, than a long life where it can't be 'a horse'.

Sorry that you had to go through that, but it's the same as humans. Some of us slip and break our legs on ice, some of us in our own homes, and some of us whilst riding/ motorbiking/ skydiving. 

Ice is another story, but snow is a soft landing and they soon get used to it.


----------



## Kayfm (10 October 2010)

my boy goes out in most cases.  Unless it is the real extrem.  He is a giant size horse and wouldnt want him locked up for too long bless him.


----------



## somethingorother (10 October 2010)

FanyDuChamp said:



			I just suit my turn out to my horse, for me one size does not fit all. He simply does not like being out in the cold or wet so he isn't. What I don't want to see is my horse bringing himself in after taking the gate off its hinges. 

He happily lives out all summer but around the end of August starts to ask to come in at night, then from Oct. likes to be stabled. 

 Fany stays out as long as possible and is happy like that.

So please don't judge people because they do not do what you do. As I said it really is all about suiting your horse not everyone should do the same.

I just don't get why people think it should be ...
		
Click to expand...

I was talking more about those who don't turn out in the snow because their horse 'could slip and break a leg'. Obviously if your horse isn't happy out then don't have it out. But many of them are.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (10 October 2010)

somethingorother said:



			That's my point. It's called an accident. But i would rather my horse have a good quality of life and die early, than a long life where it can't be 'a horse'.

Sorry that you had to go through that, but it's the same as humans. Some of us slip and break our legs on ice, some of us in our own homes, and some of us whilst riding/ motorbiking/ skydiving. 

Ice is another story, but snow is a soft landing and they soon get used to it.
		
Click to expand...

Please don't assume that other people's horses don't have good quality of life. My lad has an excellent quality of life, he makes some of his own decisions, one being that he does not like being out in the snow, wind or rain. He much prefers his 16 x 20 warm stable with ad lib haylage and his toys. That is his preference, he is good at making known his wishes.

Just as Fany is, she does not wish to be in her stable anymore than she needs to be, hence she is out in all weathers, unrugged I might add. 

I think it is more important to listen to what your horse wants than to listen to what other people do and follow them.


----------



## somethingorother (10 October 2010)

FanyDuChamp said:



			Please don't assume that other people's horses don't have good quality of life. My lad has an excellent quality of life, he makes some of his own decisions, one being that he does not like being out in the snow, wind or rain. He much prefers his 16 x 20 warm stable with ad lib haylage and his toys. That is his preference, he is good at making known his wishes.

Just as Fany is, she does not wish to be in her stable anymore than she needs to be, hence she is out in all weathers, unrugged I might add. 

I think it is more important to listen to what your horse wants than to listen to what other people do and follow them.
		
Click to expand...

Please see above.


----------



## measles (10 October 2010)

The little ponies go out but not the horses - I wouldn't risk their legs.


----------



## horses13 (10 October 2010)

Absolutely.
We have two new foals born 4th October and last night. I heard a comment about rugs - No way!!! They will be out in all weathers as nature intended.


----------



## NicoleS_007 (10 October 2010)

somethingorother said:



			That's my point. It's called an accident. But i would rather my horse have a good quality of life and die early, than a long life where it can't be 'a horse'.

Sorry that you had to go through that, but it's the same as humans. Some of us slip and break our legs on ice, some of us in our own homes, and some of us whilst riding/ motorbiking/ skydiving. 

Ice is another story, but snow is a soft landing and they soon get used to it.
		
Click to expand...

Good point which i wont argue with  ... I've learnt the hard way that horses legs are fragile and not to be messed with so i would personally not take the risk, as if i did and ended in another broken leg id blame myself, as it could have been prevented.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (10 October 2010)

somethingorother said:



			Please see above.
		
Click to expand...

You posted at the same time as me.


----------



## Rose Folly (10 October 2010)

Yes, always, but keeping an eye on them. They're out from 9am to dusk if it's still and quiet and snowy, with shelter if they wish it, and plenty of haylange in piles on the ground - and if it's a really lovely day we take their rugs off and they have a really good roll (but they're not clipped).


----------



## Stinkbomb (10 October 2010)

Noooooooooooooo....................

Its just down right cruel to turn out in the snow, especially without rugs!!!!


----------



## haras (10 October 2010)

yes, i do.  although only if it is safe to get them from the stable to the field.


----------



## hudsonw (10 October 2010)

Nope, the yard is too slippy and I'm not going bum over boob just to turn my horse out for half an hour in the snow. 
We're not allowed to put hay out in the fields so they wouldn't have anything to eat anyway.
When there is snow on the ground ours go on the horse walker otherwise they seem quite happy munching on their hay, tucked up as snug as bugs.
However a couple of people risked the ice rink to turn their horses out and they just stood by the gate looking really peeved off!!!
I'm lucky that I have horses that don't mind being in thier stables but if I had a stress head then a slow and steady slip to the field is unavoidable!!!


----------



## JessPickle (10 October 2010)

Ours are in, in winter, they are in at night, out in the day.  They go out in snow providing we can get them to there field! problem is path to field is uphill and there field is near the top, however when we can we do!  otherwise we turnout in the indoor school.

I love this one of me and Pickle in the snow! couldn't resist putting it on


----------



## Toast (10 October 2010)

horses13 said:



			Absolutely.
We have two new foals born 4th October and last night. I heard a comment about rugs - No way!!! They will be out in all weathers as nature intended.

Click to expand...

Even when they were born so late? Not criticizing just curious...
x


----------



## criso (10 October 2010)

FanyDuChamp said:



			I think it is more important to listen to what your horse wants than to listen to what other people do and follow them.
		
Click to expand...

And Frankie says Yes Please


----------



## minime (11 October 2010)

Some of you have mentioned the problem of snow building up in their feet. I have special winter shoes put on. Not only do they have small studs on them but they also have rubber soles put in which solves the problem and has absolutely no side effects for horse or me. This also prevents any problems with ice and allows me to ride all year round. As soon as the winter is over I go back to normal shoes.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (11 October 2010)

criso said:



			And Frankie says Yes Please






Click to expand...

Exactly. What a cutie!
FDC


----------



## SusannaF (11 October 2010)

On a horse by horse basis  Two different equine responses to snow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__tVZFB8hsA&p=7FC5699FF0807B41&playnext=1&index=49

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzBGeEpCU7c


----------



## DragonSlayer (11 October 2010)

Mine live out 24/7 so no choice there....besides, they are horses.........what did they do before stables were invented?

Sure, add a few layers when it gets cold, and do stuff to the feet to prevent snow build-up....but it's why I have my own land now, I make the choice to let them live out. 

If you want your horses to live in, then thats fine, but it's the people who try to tell you that you are being evil keeping them out that annoy me....and yes, I've come across a few of those! 

Funny that, at my old yard, mine lived out (had the choice at first.....) and those stabled came down with coughs, colds, swollen legs, blah blah blah....not a problem at all in my lot! New YO who panicked everytime a dark cloud came overhead forced us to move on, my horses only allowed for a few hours?? Not for me!


----------



## perfect11s (11 October 2010)

Um  can we have less talk about snow and please no christmas stuff   its still  quite warm and sunny here thankfully... if you have snow please keep it to yourself


----------



## ginadrummond (11 October 2010)

perfect11s said:



			Um  can we have less talk about snow and please no christmas stuff   its still  quite warm and sunny here thankfully... if you have snow please keep it to yourself 

Click to expand...

Absolutely agree with this - all this talk about the winter and forecasts of even more snow than last year.  We had about 2 feet for 3 months and mine lived out fine - all got rings on feet due slow growth though!


----------



## Weezy (11 October 2010)

Yes if I can get them there safely.  Our problem is our huge concrete yard and side return, it is slippy anyway and we spend our lives gritting.

As for stopping snow build up, I don't pick out the hooves before they go out, and I find the straw helps stop build up - not foolproof, but best I have come up with!


----------



## lizzie_liz (11 October 2010)

Last winter mine lived out 24/7 and she was very happy.. It was the first time we have been at a yard to do this. We had snow from November, this melted then froze and then it snowed on top and kept snowing. We had a good couple of feet of snow in the end and lasted for months.

Every field has a hay ring for round bale of hay, so they always have food. After last winter I would now always make sure I have 24/7 turnout regardless of weather. Rugs are so good nowadays that you havent got to worry about them slipping etc. Mine Had only front shoes on but the snow didn't ball up too much. If mine had been coming in tona stable I would have had more problems trying to lead her to a field and she would have stood in her stable ad just banged, probay resulting in her going lame again! 

My personal opinion is that if you keep your horse in because of the snow and risk of injury is likely to increase when they go out again. I was at a yard with limited winter turnout but we also had a horsewalker so they could go on that. As the walker ad stables were connected and indoor we didnt have to worry about slipping on the ice


----------



## smellsofhorse (11 October 2010)

I do for a few hours, put some hay out and they enjoy a run around and a roll!

people think that eating the snow will cause colic, but this is less likely if your horse has regular turnout in all weathers.

Some people hardly turnout in the winter then do when it snows as theres no mud!
These horses are more likely to get colic as all they have been eating is dry hay and not frosty grass!

Its when the snow melts we get wet fields!


----------



## posie_honey (11 October 2010)

i don't haves stables so HRH is out in all weathers


----------



## teddyt (11 October 2010)

Yes. With plenty of haylage


----------



## Amymay (11 October 2010)

Daisy1905 said:



			The new yard I am planning on moviing to does not turn out when it has snowed and I am not happy about it 

Click to expand...

We don't really get enough snow to worry about it, tbh.

This years snow meant an enforced box stay for a couple of days - but when it became clear we were in for the long haul horses were all turned out if owners wanted for a couple of hours.


----------



## ISHmad (11 October 2010)

Ours all lived out for the first time last winter, including through all the snow.  They were fine.  Had plenty of hay, rugs to keep them warm and adequate natural shelter.


----------



## celia (11 October 2010)

Ours live out all year round so are out 24/7 in the snow. They don't seem to mind. IME horses are more bothered by 3 days of wet weather than by 3 weeks of snow! A yard I used to work at kept horses in when it snowed - although they did have good reason as the fields were down a road and it got pretty slippy - and the horses were pains to turn out for the first couple of days after it had gone. I would worry about injury when a horse has been kept in like that too - especially as the ground is likely to either be mush from it melting or still very hard.


----------



## Hippona (11 October 2010)

Yep.

All day, every day, same as usual. Loads of hay, smash the ice off the trough.......rugs if necessary- naked if not.


----------



## Taffyhorse (11 October 2010)

Yep - we did at my last yard last winter. They all went out in small groups for a couple of hours every day - in fact mine loved it so much he refused to come in again when his slot was up! I walked down a bit later to see him and he was out all on his own, with a haynet, happy as larry and definitely won the prize for pony with the smuggest expression  

TBH I'd always prefer to have them out even if its just for 30 mins or so - gets them into the fresh air and have a leg stretch but thats my preference.

The yard I am now on didn't TO in the snow last year as they had problems getting to/from the fields - I'm hoping if it snows this year that we can... If it comes to it, I'd rather get him out and leave him out if thats the case.


----------



## Pipkin (11 October 2010)

Yes and they love it!!! Granted they get put in the paddock because its flat (rest of fields are hilly) Last year they flew around for ages....loving every minute....Ayla did have a tumble was wasnt hurt and wouldnt have hurt herself, just slipped on a slope, got straight up , bucked and took off again


----------



## SusannaF (11 October 2010)

Here are the Przewalskis at West Berlin Zoo last winter. Five endangered horses in a tiny paddock with a steep-sided ditch at the edge... Ho hum. But they loved the snow, as you can see. I read that they have bristley hair on their tail bone in order to let snow and rain run off more easily and not trickle down their legs. Seem to be fully equipped to make the best of the weather.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJb4NAuupqY


----------



## odd1 (11 October 2010)

yes they go out what ever the weather, although last winter when we had loads of snow i couldnt turn the mini shetty out - she couldnt walk in it as it was too deep and over the tops of her legs


----------



## horses13 (14 October 2010)

Toast said:



			Even when they were born so late? Not criticizing just curious...
x
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they will be fine


----------



## Honey08 (14 October 2010)

SusannaF said:



			On a horse by horse basis  Two different equine responses to snow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__tVZFB8hsA&p=7FC5699FF0807B41&playnext=1&index=49

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzBGeEpCU7c

Click to expand...

How funny!  The arab is going "Don't you know I come from the blinkin' desert!"  The Shetty is going "Yeah!  Just like the Highlands!"


----------



## Honey08 (14 October 2010)

This is a serious question to those that don't turn out in snow for whatever reason, What do you do with them in real snowy/icy conditions?  We had serious snow and ice on the ground last year from Xmas until the end of Feb.  Most people's menages were frozen, and the lanes were impassable due to ice/drifts.  The main roads were like taking your life in your hands, with the cars sliding around, so for me, the only sensible option was to turn them out.  Yes, initially they went mad playing in it, but we put them out in a restricted area for the first day, and after that they just got on with it, and wandered around grazing and rolling.  Yes, the lane to the field could be slippy, but we sliced slight channels across the snow before it froze, to give the feet some purchase if they slipped..  Old engine oil with a bit of rock salt mixed in painted inside the hooves helps a bit with the stilt situation.  What on earth do people do for all those weeks when they can't ride, if they don't turn out?  I'd be scared of giving the horse azatouria leaving it stood in.  Hopefully they all have indoor schools or covered horse walkers...


----------



## lh1975 (14 October 2010)

Mine were stabled at night in the winter and out in the daytime. They'd be out in the snow - rolling in it, trying to eat it... all sorts  and they used to like demolishing snowmen that I would lovingly build for their entertainment


----------



## JosieSmith (14 October 2010)

I'm really worried about this actually after a bad experience last year.  Belle was in for 3 months (as in couldn't even leave her stable!!!) as all our fields are quite a way away from the yard and they couldn't walk on the ice and the YO hadn't ordered any grit early enough.  Eventually attempted to lead her to the school but the ice was so bad she slipped and fell, then hobbled back to her stable.  I think it was a combination of that, being stood in for so long and the cold temps that led to lameness and now arthritis.  As it got better she went in the nearest small field with a few friends for half an hour, seemed to quite like rolling in the snow, then came back in when she'd had enough.

Don't know what I'm going to do this year, with arthritis standing in won't be good for her, but if she slips on the ice that won't be good either!  Plus, the yards fields are huge and have lots of horses in so YO just sticks a full bale of hay in, doesn't spread it out, so Belle ends up standing at the side of the field miserable and hungry as she gets pushed away by the more aggressive horses who stuff their faces.  If I moved her to small paddock and put piles of hay out I know I'll be the one paying for and putting out the hay and the other horses in the paddock will eat it!

Am at a bit of a loss.


----------



## NeedNewHorse (14 October 2010)

Yes of course mine goes out in snow, albeit by herself as no one will!!

There is no way I would keep my horse locked up her stable just because of snow!

Acid rain maybe lol


----------



## Cedars (14 October 2010)

We turn ours out if its JUST snow - but we have alot of problems with the yard getting far too icy to turn out on.

However, this year I think (now that the school is being built) they'll go out during the day and come in at night, and if we have really bad snow they'll stay in but get exercised every day.

My yearling will be out 24/7, but with hay and shelter (and her rug if necessary). I am more worried about the fact that we live on the side of a valley so there are quite steep hills - but they're not stupid, these horses, they don't hoon around if they're feeling really unsteady on their feet. Well, mine dont anyway!


----------



## Dizzydancer (14 October 2010)

we tend not to turn out in snow due to risk of slipping especially if it is not fresh snow. They go out onto the arena whilst mucked out a couple of them on the yard go out for few hours as will loose the plot without turnout everyday. But if it like last winter it is snow compacted to ice with fresh snow on top the ones that are in didint go out at all untill it had thawed as dont want them slipping on the yard. We do have some tough ponies at yard who lived out all winter with shelter


----------



## marmalade76 (14 October 2010)

Mine are out 24/7/365, so yes.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 October 2010)

Last winter (before I moved in February) there were a couple of days when the roads were so dangerous due to the snow that I was unable to drive to the yard. Luckily the yard was close enough to walk to. Here's some photos of my walk and the horses enjoying the snow (I was freezing by the time I made it over there!)


----------



## MrsMozart (14 October 2010)

Alphekka said:



			I *love* that photo!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto!   

And mine go out in it . Dingbat DWB, Little Cob, and Little Lad (lami prone). Grey Mare will be as well


----------



## Depp_by_Chocolate (14 October 2010)

My Welshies don't come in, so they are already out when the snow arrives


----------



## zoelouisem (14 October 2010)

Ours go out from bout 10-3, there in large groups in about 30 acres so no hay as they may squabble as theres bout 15 horses in the field. The owners of the more TB types bring theres in sooner but all the ponies and more hardy horses did bout 10-3 they were all fine ven without hay, there was loads of holes down to the grass where theyd dug. When we used to go over to get them at 3 not one horse was stood by the gate and some wouldnt even be caught!

The yard is concrete but the YO put straw down and then when we all mucked out we used to put it on the yard when the snow thawed the tractor cleared all the muck away, looked messy for a bit but did a perfect job not one horse slipped over and it wasnt slippy at all. Also very cheap!!!


----------

